# Bildschirm "friert ein" beim Spielen - PCI-E kaputt?



## multimolti (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen neuen (gebrauchten) Rechner gekauft, und habe jetzt ein Problem: So gut wie alle Spiele "frieren ein", also ich sehe nur noch ein Standbild für ca. 10 Sekunden, der Ton läuft weiter, und dann startet der Rechner neu. Das passiert bei allen etwas neueren Spielen (Age of Empires II geht grade noch so).
Der  Rechner hat 2x3,2GHz, 2GB RAM und ich habe es mit einer Geforce 6600GT und einer Saphire 3870 über PCI-E versucht, also 2 nicht so schlechten Grafikkarten. Bei Crysis, Call of Duty 4, ... läuft es kurzzeitig super mit hoher Framerate, dann jedoch kommt dieser Freeze nach ca. 2 Minuten und das System startet neu.
Mit der onboard-Grafikkarte VIA Chrome9 HC stürzt es NIE ab, aber ich kann auch nur ältere Spiele spielen (Warcraft 3, Call of Duty 1). Die PCI-E Grafikkarten schmieren aber auch bei diesen Spielen ab.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? Wäre nett!

Hier ein paar weitere Informationen:

Es liegt ziemlich wahrscheinlich NICHT an Überhitzung. Habe auf einem 2. Monitor Speedfan  laufen lassen, alle Temperaturen, CPU/GPU und Mainboard gehen nicht über 60° wenn der Rechner abschmiert
Ich habe für alle Grafikkarten sowohl die mitgelieferten als  auch neue Treiber von der Website ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg
Da es mit der onboard-Grafikkarte läuft, und mit den 2 PCI-E Grafikkarten, die wirklich 100% in Ordnung sind, nicht, schätze ich, dass das Problem irgendwo bei der PCI-E Schnittstelle liegt.
Das Netzteil ist ein CODEGEN 400W Model 300X, aber 400 Watt müssten doch locker für das System reichen...
Ich habe für alle 3 getesteten Grafikkarten und das Mainboard jeweils die mitgelieferten und auch neue Treiber von der Website verwendet, hat alles nicht geholfen.
Es ist Windows XP Professional neu und frisch installiert, 32bit Version für 32bit Prozessor.
Das Mainboard ist von Mitte 2008 und hat Quadcore Support, also wird es wohl kaum veraltet sein.

Bitte helft mir! Ich kann den PC nicht zurückgeben und will mein Geld nicht aus dem Fenster geworfen haben


----------



## PC Heini (15. Januar 2009)

Ist es ein 32 oder 64Bit System?
In einigen Foren wird gesagt, dass viele Games mit 64 Bit nicht klarkommen. Vlt liegts ja an dem.
Ansonsten fällt mir nichts schlaueres ein, an was es sonst noch liegen könnte.


----------



## multimolti (15. Januar 2009)

Nee, ist ein 32bit Prozessor und 32bit Windows XP. Daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## PC Heini (16. Januar 2009)

Wie alt oder neu ist denn das Mainboard?
Vlt ist das ja nicht für neuere Games geeignet weil einfach die damals verbauten Chips veraltet sind.
Die Entwicklung ändert ja fast täglich.
Mehr weiss ich wirklich nicht mehr.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## multimolti (16. Januar 2009)

Das Mainboard ist ein Elitegroup P4M900T-M2, das ist glaube ich gar nicht so alt, von Mitte 2008 soweit ich weiß.
Hier ein Link zu den Spezifikationen: http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/motherboard/elitegroup-p4m900t-m2-v1-0/
Da es die neusten Intel Core 2 Quad Prozessoren unterstützt, sollte es auch für die Games reichen. Vor allem für alte wie Call of Duty 1 oder Warcraft 3, die ja auch abstürzen, wenn ich die PCI-E Grafikkarte verwende.


----------



## PC Heini (16. Januar 2009)

Da hast Du allerdings recht. So alt ist das noch nicht. Werde jetzt mal die Recherchen auf PCIE wechseln. Vlt find ich was brauchbares.
Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## multimolti (16. Januar 2009)

Das wäre echt nett, danke!!


----------



## WiZdooM (16. Januar 2009)

Hast du die Southbridge / Mainboard Treiber für dein XP32 installiert ? 
Wenn das nichts bringt, würde ich das Mainboard austauschen. Evtl. hat auch der RAM nen Knacks weg. Um genau herauszufinden, woher das kommt, solltest du den automatischen Neustart von Windows ausschalten und die Fehlerprotokollierung nach einem "Freeze" checken...

Ach ja, wenn du einen Intel Core2Duo-Prozessor hast, sind die Kerne 64 Bit und man kann sowohl 32 Bit Applikationen als auch ein 64 Bit Applikationen betreiben (64Bit Applikationen setzen jedoch logischerweise ein 64Bit OS voraus!)


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

WiZdooM hat gesagt.:


> Hast du die Southbridge / Mainboard Treiber für dein XP32 installiert ?
> Wenn das nichts bringt, würde ich das Mainboard austauschen. Evtl. hat auch der RAM nen Knacks weg. Um genau herauszufinden, woher das kommt, solltest du den automatischen Neustart von Windows ausschalten und die Fehlerprotokollierung nach einem "Freeze" checken...



Hallo,

Wie er schon sagte schalte zuerst mal bitte den automatischen Neustart aus. Auf dem Bluescreen steht dann meist schon was dein Problem ist.

Um aber den Ram und die Cpu auszuschließen mach mal bitte folgendes:

1. Lade dir Memtest86 runter (womit du startest ist egal, also Diskette, USB, CD).
http://www.memtest.org/
Den Test läßt du min 4-6h laufen. Wenn dort keine Fehler auftreten ist der Ram schonmal ausenvor.

2. Dann machst die Onboardkarte an und lädst dir Prime95 runter
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Prime95_15729123.html
In dem Prog dann auf Options -> Torture Test -> Small FFTs und das min 2h rennen laßen. Wenn er da die Grätsche macht hast du mit der CPU ein Problem. Vll. falsche Frequenz oder zu hoher/niedriger HT.

3. Wenn das alles ging hast du den Schuldigen schon fast. Lade dir nun FurMark runter. 
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
Dort wählst du aus Stability Test bei 1024*768 und den Hacken bei Fullscreen raus.
Wenn er nun ausgeht dann hast du ein Prob mit der Onboardkarte. Vll. Treiber oder die Taktung.

4. Wenn das alles ging dann liegt es am PCI-E oder den beiden Karten. Haben die einen extra Stromanschluss?

Aso bei allem was unter Windows gemacht wirde bitte die Temps im Auge behalten. Am besten nimmst du für die PU auch noch CoreTemp.

@PC Heini: Ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen, falls dich mal einer fragt ob du Ahnung von PC's hast sag bitte nein. Denn was du da von dir gegeben hast ist grober Unfug und ist nur gefährliches Kein-/Teilwissen.


----------



## multimolti (26. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Ich war die letzte Woche im Urlaub und werde das dann wohl mal ausprobieren. Hoffentlich erreiche ich etwas.

(Ich werde langsam RICHTIG verzweifelt, grade eben ist der PC nach ca. 3h Laufzeit nur unter Windows mit Internet surfen und Musik hören auf genau eine ähnliche Weise abgestürzt: Bild friert ein, nach ca. 15 Sekunden wurde der Display schwarz und ich habe nur noch komische blaue Riesenvierecke gesehen, Reset-Knopf gedrückt. Windows meinte STOP-Fehler durch die Grafikkarte. Und das ganze war mit der ONBOARD-GRAFIKKARTE)


----------



## multimolti (26. Januar 2009)

Habe mal den Prime95 Test 3h lang laufen lassen, ging alles wunderbar, beide Kerne dauerhaft auf 100%, CPU nicht mal annähernd warm geworden (unter 50°C geblieben) und Rechner auch nicht abgestürzt.

Den RAM Test würde ich gerne machen, aber kein Floppy Laufwerk, USB Stick kaputt und grade keine CD-Rohlinge  Werde das aber demnächst organisieren.


----------



## fredlllll (26. Januar 2009)

hast du windows neuinstalliert? ich hatte das selbe problem. Hardware aufgerüstet, Altes system gelassen= Probleme (freeze beim übertakten) und mit neuem system geht es super. 

aber vll liegt es auch am netzteil. kuck mal was auf der grafikkarte (ati) draufsteht was die für leistung braucht. Auf meiner 3870HD steht 450Watt mindestens obwohl es ne abgespeckte version ist(nur 900mhz speicher und 733 chiptakt)


----------



## multimolti (26. Januar 2009)

Habe den Rechner bekommen, die 6600GT eingesteckt und Win XP neu installiert und gleich alle richtigen Treiber draufgepackt. Das ist schon alles sauber.

Das Netzteil hat 400W, und bei der Grafikkarte finde ich leider keine Leistung. Aber ich habe als Test auch schon alles, was nicht sein muss deaktiviert bzw. ausgesteckt (DVD Laufwerk, USB, Sound, Festplattenlüfter), und es ist trotzdem noch das gleiche passiert.


----------



## fredlllll (26. Januar 2009)

meine letzer tip wäre arbeitsspeicher. meiner hatte mal ne macke. reingsteckt und jedesmal neustart wenn windows booten wollte wegen stoperror (beim kumpel ging er dann)

aber es scheint bei dir wohl eher am mainboard zu liegen


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

@fredlllll: Wir hatten doch erst kürzlich das Vergnügen: 3d objekte in vb möglich?!



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



mfg Maik


----------



## AndreG (26. Januar 2009)

Aber er gibt tipps  auch wenns die gleichen wie meine sind


----------

